# Help removing water stains



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a Caravel which has been neglected. The water boiler is in very good external condition with good chrome and no dents but inside it had heavy brown stains which are especially dark where the heating element has been in touch with the bottom of the water container.

  

I initially soaked it overnight in a kettle descale solution, and that lifted a lot off. I then used cafiza for a few hours and it did not do much, then soda crystals which helped about 4% and finally dosmestos and water which did nowt.

Does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Depends on what the boiler is made of, I'm assuming stainless of some sort. You could try a stronger descaler, maybe citric acid & boiling water or something stronger still. Otherwise, I'd be tempted to try removing it mechanically with a fine (600) emery cloth.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Rob666.....it is stainless steel I think. Is citric acid powder, citric acid powder, or do need to find something specific?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

citric acid from chemist, looks a stubborn stain, try table spoon to 1/2LT of hot water, DONT let it get near chrome, leave for 1hour.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

As "coffee 4/1" says. Try those proportions with boiling water. Worth agitating it with a wooden kebab skewer or similar and, as he says, don't get it anywhere near chrome. Good luck!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

autosolvol..?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

you may already know of brooks-usedespressomachines.com but in case not they have the best group seals, for 1.0-1.3 or 2.0-2.1 believe about 17euro plus Netherlands shipping


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I bought a packet of kettle descale rafter having bought citric acid on eBay last night, and it is well on the way to recovery!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Good job davey boy


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

That's looking much better David!


----------

